# Repashy or Pangea?



## Leah Jade (May 4, 2015)

After speaking to some ''crestie'' people I have been reccomended Pangea over Repashy and I was looking for extra opinions.
Bandit (my 1 y.o crested gecko) likes his repashy but i'd always prefer the top of the clock nutritional food.
Opinions..

(Including a cheeky pic of him hehe)


----------



## Chunk the tegu (Feb 18, 2015)

I think it's going to come down to preference really. I use repashy for my crestie personally, but that's because that is what is available to me locally and it is a solid brand with complete nutrition. I don't have any experience with pangea. 

You're crestie looks lovely, he is beefier than mine, I've only just got my Dexter so am trying to get some weight on him, so maybe pangea might be better?


----------



## Leah Jade (May 4, 2015)

Yeah i've heard it has a higher (but still healthy) calorie percentage.
I would love to see your Dexter!
Bandit says thanks, he does try


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

I've used Repashy and my geckos will readily eat it, I'm tempted to try Pangea Watermelon once I've run out. However I would never keep them solely on this, bugs are a very important addition to the diet. Which ever you choose, I would take 'complete diet' with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Leah Jade (May 4, 2015)

Vgorst of course! My gecko is offered crickets small locusts the odd waxworm and different small fruit portions every week!


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

It is really only down to personal preference, for you and the gecko. I try to get mine to eat as many different 'complete diets' as possible. I rotate them every time I feed the diets, which isn't very often. Having it eating just the one may become problematic when the product changes slightly or goes out of production. 

Try places like GeckoDiet.co.uk for a wider range of diets.



Gavin.


----------



## Leah Jade (May 4, 2015)

Geckodiet.co.uk was what I was initially looking at due to the free postage and good prices also 


Thanks everyone.


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Repashy seems to be better nutritionally with their new formula but it doesn't mix as well and seems quite bitty.

Pangea has more choice of flavours and mixes better.

I fed Repashy and made the switch to Pangea but still fed Repashy from time to time. Variety of flavours and types seemed to keep my gecko interested.


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

I've had far better results with pangea compared to repashy, feeding response with all 3 flavours has been great and they gain weight at a steadier pace than compared to repashy imo.


----------



## Leah Jade (May 4, 2015)

Sky7ine said:


> I've had far better results with pangea compared to repashy, feeding response with all 3 flavours has been great and they gain weight at a steadier pace than compared to repashy imo.


Thanks for the reply, definitely going to give it try.


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Where are the nutritional stats for the diets?



Gavin.


----------



## Madseyden (Sep 17, 2008)

I use repashy with my Gargoyle gecko. I find it grainy too. Do u get the same amount of pangea as you do with repashy? I'm thinking of giving it a try.


----------



## Leah Jade (May 4, 2015)

Madseyden said:


> I use repashy with my Gargoyle gecko. I find it grainy too. Do u get the same amount of pangea as you do with repashy? I'm thinking of giving it a try.



I'll do a little review when I buy it


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

They are very similar in price but come in differing amounts. 



Gavin.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm hoping to be getting a gargoyle gecko in the next couple of weeks and have decided to start with Pangea : victory: Giving the banana and apricot flavour a try first!
Overall people seem to have more favourable things to say about Pangea. Also, I like the idea of having different flavours available to try


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> I'm hoping to be getting a gargoyle gecko in the next couple of weeks and have decided to start with Pangea : victory: Giving the banana and apricot flavour a try first!
> Overall people seem to have more favourable things to say about Pangea. Also, I like the idea of having different flavours available to try


Good choice. No harm in also using Repashy from time to time as I did and others have too 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

DeadLee said:


> Good choice. No harm in also using Repashy from time to time as I did and others have too
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Of course. Variety is after all the spice of life!


----------



## Leah Jade (May 4, 2015)

I'm also, well Bandit is also going to try the apricot & banana 
Your right about variety!


----------



## scs1965 (Nov 6, 2013)

My Crestie wont touch Repashy but eats Pangea fine.

My Grandis will eat anything - nearly.

I tried the Repashy Day Gecko diet and even my greedy pair are slow to touch it.....


----------

